# Tank next to window? God or Bad?



## rmordo (Jan 4, 2005)

I just moved my 30 gal close to a window so i can hopefully grow more light demanding plants. What would good plants be for growing in this situation. The window faces the east so it only gets direct sun until around 11 am. I only have a 25 or 30 watt bulb on the tank. So what should I plant? Thanks, Rmordo


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

umm, i personally do not reccomend that at all, sorry..

with your 1wpg, you can grow java fern, java moss, amazon swords, cryptocoryene wendtii, and a number of other speicies of plants. They will be slow growing, but they will do ok... but I have never heard of placing a tank in the sunlight to help plants grow. In fact I have heard bad things..


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

rmordo said:


> I just moved my 30 gal close to a window so i can hopefully grow more light demanding plants. What would good plants be for growing in this situation. The window faces the east so it only gets direct sun until around 11 am. I only have a 25 or 30 watt bulb on the tank. So what should I plant? Thanks, Rmordo


Hi Rmondo,

Direct sunlight is the most natural light you can get for your plants.
The problem, however, is that how do you measure that input power.
Very often too much light energy is put into tank...
... and your algea will start a vigorous growth.

Regards,


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

if you dose ferts very regulary and inject co2 you should be able to keep the tank in the brightest lights and sill no have algea, some people use 400 or more watts of MH lights on a 20g and thats probably more light than you will get from your window.
the only problem i can see is that your photo period might not be long enough, eg 12 hours, if you only have bright light for a few hours then the plants will not get a long enough exposure to grow but the algea will.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah as was mentioned, you're only going to get a brief period of proper light, and you're going to have a mess of a time keeping that tank in check.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

my tank is NEAR the window like 70deg off centerd on the same wall i opened the blinds for 3 days on that tank and i had an out break of green/blue alge and floatign alge. i shut the blinds and killed the lights for 2 days and it got a LIL better but im impatient so i hooked up the diatom filter to get the floatign alge out and 3 hours later crystal clear water.

bad pics to see floating alge but u get the idea water is green in color Vs after with diatom

the tank on the LEFT of the 1 with the oak stand is the 1 with the alge issue


----------

